# Vacation,LOTP,Intimidator,lots of fun



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Finally for the first time ever in my life I got to take a weeks vacation (I don't count my leave while in the military). The highlight of my week off was going over to Alum Creek with Intimidator to hook up with Lordofthepunks. First time ever fishing out of a bass boat and I must say I really enjoyed myself. Kinda fun flying across the water in a boat like that. LOTP was a very good host and did his best to get us 3 on some fish. We had some laughs,miscasts,and managed to boat some fish. I didn't catch alot but somehow I did manage to boat the biggest of the night ( LM that went 2lb,maybe a tad over that). I think LOTP was just being nice to us and not trying to make us feel bad by catching all the monsters. I don't know how many he landed but it was far more than myself or Intimidator did. So thanks LOTP for making my vacation that much better and I'm glad to have finally met him. Hellava guy that I hope realizes all his bass fishing dreams. I didn't get to fish all the places that I was looking at but I still had a good week off. 5 different bodies of water and a bunch of bass,bluegill,and cats caught. Now if that one over at Alum hadn't got off about 10-15ft from the boat it'd been even better. I think that's the first fish I've ever lost after hooking one on a Chatterbait. I picked up a few new things to use on my future outings so that's a plus as well.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Hopefully we can all do it again! Punk was a great host, I learned a few things about night fishing that really has helped me out and got to see "Crazy Electronics" in Action...The Black and Blue Keitechs that I dyed have been tremendous so far at CJ, I have fished a couple nights since then and caught alot of Bass. I really didn't realize that the crawdads come out "in force" at night...Man, those Bass just love that night-time "Freshwater Lobster"!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

No doubt....sounds like a great time!!!! It's cool to hear about and meet fellow OGF'ers. I need to get down to Alum before this year is out!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

It was definitely cool to see LOTP use the electronics on his rig. He's a real down to earth guy that has his mind set on obtaining his bass fishing dreams. With his determination I wouldn't doubt that here very shortly he'll realize everyone of them. I still think that Intimidator scared the beejeezus outta him with that one cast. Me and LOTP mighta caught a tree limb but we didn't come close to hooking the guy driving the boat,lol. I was glad to have finally seen and fished Alum Creek,seems to be a very wonderful place to spend some time. I'll tell you what though,when LOTP gunned it after getting outta the no wake zone I was surprised. I'd never been in a boat that could go that fast other than one other time when I was about 10 or so and then it was for going tubing (which I wasn't allowed to do because I was considered too young/small). I didn't intend on catching anything but bass and bluegills( with my 3yr old) the whole week but when a nice 5/6lb channel slams a bass jig n pig what's a fellow supposed to do. Too bad I have to go to work here in about 3 hours,I could get used to being on vacation. Sucks to have to pay bills,lol.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> It was definitely cool to see LOTP use the electronics on his rig. He's a real down to earth guy that has his mind set on obtaining his bass fishing dreams. With his determination I wouldn't doubt that here very shortly he'll realize everyone of them. I still think that Intimidator scared the beejeezus outta him with that one cast. Me and LOTP mighta caught a tree limb but we didn't come close to hooking the guy driving the boat,lol. I was glad to have finally seen and fished Alum Creek,seems to be a very wonderful place to spend some time. I'll tell you what though,when LOTP gunned it after getting outta the no wake zone I was surprised. I'd never been in a boat that could go that fast other than one other time when I was about 10 or so and then it was for going tubing (which I wasn't allowed to do because I was considered too young/small). I didn't intend on catching anything but bass and bluegills( with my 3yr old) the whole week but when a nice 5/6lb channel slams a bass jig n pig what's a fellow supposed to do. Too bad I have to go to work here in about 3 hours,I could get used to being on vacation. Sucks to have to pay bills,lol.


Yep, I hope LOTP realizes his dream also...I like to see "Good Guys" like him succeed. Confidence is the key! BELIEVE PUNK, BELIEVE!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

it was alot of fun, you two guys are characters. i completely expected to catch alot more fish but thats how fishing goes, i dont know how many we caught but it was less then the 20 each i expected.

thanks to you guys for the kind words.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> it was alot of fun, you two guys are characters. i completely expected to catch alot more fish but thats how fishing goes, i dont know how many we caught but it was less then the 20 each i expected.
> 
> thanks to you guys for the kind words.


I'm usually a little more "animated & loud" than I was that night,ask anyone that knows me. I was concentrating on not looking like a clown out there and catching some fish. I know I only boated the two and had the other two get off around the boat. Hell that was all the bites I had all night long. Of course when compared to Intimidator and you I think I was using way bigger baits at times. I was swinging for the fences. You deserve every kind word that's come your way. You said that night you need to get better,is there one particular thing you need to improve upon to really make it all come together?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> You said that night you need to get better,is there one particular thing you need to improve upon to really make it all come together?


Confidence.....he has all the tools, period! Now he has to "Man Up" and fish, and quit second guessing himself! Once he gets his mind on track, he could be dangerous! Then hopefully one day when he's a Bass fishing Legend, I can tell my son that I was able to fish with "The" LordOfThePunks!LOL


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lol, long ways to go before that happens. 

i have weaknesses, drop shotting, suspended fish, decision making, overcoming adversity and CONSISTENCY. thats the biggest one, going out and catching 15lbs one day and then the next day getting 3lbs is something i struggle with and it all comes down to making the right adjustments when its needed and knowing when to rely on what worked yesterday and when to pull the plug on something that worked yesterday.

i have a long ways to go, but i appreciate the vote of confidence.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sounds like fun! Thanks for helping make this place a fun site guys. Luv chutin da chit wit yall.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

And punk, your username always reminds me of one of my fave climbing routes, its called white punks on dope(the needles east of bakersfield, best granite in the world)...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> And punk, your username always reminds me of one of my fave climbing routes, its called white punks on dope(the needles east of bakersfield, best granite in the world)...


Hey, is Alum always packed during the day? Does it die down in the Fall?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Alum is central ohios funhouse. If possible fish during the week. And before memorial and after labor day, like any other place. Mid oct thru nov weekends are good too. Hone your finnesse jig n pig (or similar) skillz and hit some submerged rockpikes for nice smallies.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

LOTP put us on some of those submerged rockpiles I do believe but the bigger smallies just wasn't cooperating that night. Still had fun trying to land the small ones though. I didn't even tie on a jig n pig that night (which is unusual for me not to use one) and I own zero shakey head stuff (which what LOTP was using alot) but I did get to try out some of the black lures that I don't use that much for some reason.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, long ways to go before that happens.
> 
> i have weaknesses, drop shotting, suspended fish, decision making, overcoming adversity and CONSISTENCY. thats the biggest one, going out and catching 15lbs one day and then the next day getting 3lbs is something i struggle with and it all comes down to making the right adjustments when its needed and knowing when to rely on what worked yesterday and when to pull the plug on something that worked yesterday.
> 
> i have a long ways to go, but i appreciate the vote of confidence.


You'll get it all to come together here soon. Everyone around you (including us on here) believes that you've got what it takes so now it's up to you to think the same way.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Alum is central ohios funhouse. If possible fish during the week. And before memorial and after labor day, like any other place. Mid oct thru nov weekends are good too. Hone your finnesse jig n pig (or similar) skillz and hit some submerged rockpikes for nice smallies.


I was able to bounce Keitech's off the bottom and the smallies seemed to like them...I had a few come off at the boat until I went with a larger jig hook.

I'd like to hit it again in the fall...after labor day!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Coves, points, rockpiles, deep, shallow, rip-rap, :T, submerged trees/brush/stumps, creek, spillway, alums got a little bit of everything. Sometimes a random musky too. Have fun. I like to hit it further upstream and follow creek bed, but sometimes the steeper drops off the points can be on fire. Need to get out there this year. Youll probably tear em up with those keitechs this fall.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am hoping to hit Alum during the week sometime between Aug 29 and Sept 2nd.....than maybe again a little later in the fall. I am looking forward to it since I have never been on it before!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Flippin 416 said:


> I am hoping to hit Alum during the week sometime between Aug 29 and Sept 2nd.....than maybe again a little later in the fall. I am looking forward to it since I have never been on it before!!


JamesT is correct...this is not your typical COE reservoir, they did not bulldoze it flat or take everything out...they left everything...bridges, guardrails along roadbeds, full foundations, trees, etc...along with the humps, flats, cliffs, rocks, and everything else, this lake has it all when it comes to structure. 
It's too bad it has so much traffic!


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Sounded like a great time, never been to that lake before. I've drove passed it to get to my job site on 36 and it just looks so beautiful. Hopefully I can fish it this fall.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

WLAngler said:


> Sounded like a great time, never been to that lake before. I've drove passed it to get to my job site on 36 and it just looks so beautiful. Hopefully I can fish it this fall.


We came in on the east side off African...and went through the first traffic light by the Dam, we looked over to the right and there was this cove...it looked amazing...it had trees sticking out of the water like some of the Great Bass lakes of the South...when we got to the New Galena Boat Ramp we found out you had to go through this Culvert under the road to get to that cove...kinda cool!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lol i got my first speeding ticket by said cove. 72 in a 55 and i lost my license for 3 or 6 months ( delaware county court tends to throw the book at you). But that cove is better than it looks. There is one on the west side that i think is better, but usually the water is too low to get thru. And big bass boats wont fit. I just put the yak in on the other side(just s of cheshire, w side). Have fun, alum can be on fire, and generally fishes pretty good for me. Lock those gps spots in fellers.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JamesT said:


> Lol i got my first speeding ticket by said cove. 72 in a 55 and i lost my license for 3 or 6 months ( delaware county court tends to throw the book at you). But that cove is better than it looks. There is one on the west side that i think is better, but usually the water is too low to get thru. And big bass boats wont fit. I just put the yak in on the other side(just s of cheshire, w side). Have fun, alum can be on fire, and generally fishes pretty good for me. Lock those gps spots in fellers.


Alum gave us alot of ideas for the continuing "Cover projects" at our home lake!


----------

